
Adaptive Preference Formation - sbolt
https://www.edge.org/response-detail/27069
======
totetsu
"In the 1980s, the social and political philosopher Jon Elster brilliantly
generalized the idea of adaptive preference in terms of the complementary
phenomena of "sour grapes" and "sweet lemons": We tend to downgrade the value
of previously desired outcomes as their realization becomes less likely and
upgrade the value of previously undesired outcomes as their realization
becomes more likely."

Its like the shifting baseline effect. Each generation thinks there's a lot of
fish in the harbor because they never saw how mush there used to be.

